# Surely this can't be legal



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Had some local goose hunting yahoos set up on a picked cornfield I am bowhunting and I heard them shooting about an hour before dark as hundreds of geese flew in. Spooked deer off the other end of the field and ruined my day of bowhunting. Well, I guess they can legally hunt too even though I have seen a big buck cruising the exact area they were hunting the day prior. So, no more shooting from them for the last hour before dark. Then as I am driving out well after dark I see a flashlight in the middle of the field and hear a shot! I suspect they had wounded a goose and didn't want to go after it and spook the rest of the geese in the field and they may get more shooting before dark. Then after dark they chase it down and finish it off. Probably will call rap line and let them sort it out as I'm sure those guys will be back tonight since there were hundreds of geese out there.


"Shooting about an hour before dark" sunset is 5:19 which means they were shooting until 4:19. "well after dark I see a flashlight in the middle of the field and hear a shot!". I am a waterfowl hunter myself and I can tell you if we wing a duck or a goose and need to finish it off, we don't wait 2 hours to do so. We chase that sob down and finish him IMMEDIATELY. They tend to wonder off and hide in tall grass, bushes anywhere they can get away from the danger area. If they crippled the goose bad enough to where it laid where it fell, it didn't live 2 hours... either this isn't adding up or they shot at yotes or some other predator. NO waterfowl hunter I know would ever let a goose/duck run around for 2 hrs after they shot it. Even with birds coming in (even more so in a field hunt), you jump out of the pop up run out there finish it off and get back in the pop up for the next batch coming in. Sounds like an upset deer hunter to me

Being a bow hunter myself, yes I'd be frustrated that it may have potentially ruined my hunt. But if they had hundreds of geese in that field i'd be stoked for them for having such a good hunt.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

OP should have introduced himself and offered to help pick up decoys... sounds like a good goose spot.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe they helped next year hatch and shot a skunk ? if that is the case they did the deer hunter a favor and put out some cover scent. . I have watched deer come out in the field minutes after shooting geese, I don't feel them goose hunting effected the deer hunt.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Quack Addict said:


> OP should have introduced himself and offered to help pick up decoys... sounds like a good goose spot.


I would not be above meeting them after they were done and trying to mooch an invite if they were going to hunt the field again. Setting decoys in large numbers is not a thrill of mine and while my cheapo,s have worked, (ahh a reminder of setting only two of them one day and one sniffing a discarded beer can from a recent big event on the site... bringing in my first kill...)
A friend and I have not been goose scaring from our wheelchairs in a couple years but have had a riot hunting them. Deer or other hunters never complained to us.


If nothing else the goose hunters in the o.p. would likely let me know if they were coming back if I politely inquired as to plans for that field, allowing me to hunt farther away or elsewhere till the field was rested again. Maybe even give a phone call when they were done working it.
Or I could keep bow hunting it and not liking it.
Short life , big world ,with others on it. Just gotta spread out sometimes.


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

The op said he suspects they shot at a goose after hours.thats fine his job then is to call the rap line and let them investigate. That's what they want you to do .Not come on here and call them yahoo's and violators. The problem is they can't do anything unless they see them shoot it after hours. This is the reason poachers are so hard to catch. The co has a very difficult job cause they can't just believe you poached or are gonna poach an animal. They have to come see you do it. The laws are there for us to follow. I follow the game laws .to how I interpret them.a little common sense goes along way here. I've only had 1 ticket and that was in Indiana for not having my license on my person and that was just a warning .it was only 50 yards behind me on the dresser but he didn't want to ruin our hunt by making me go get it. But wrote me a warning just in case I didn't have one. So no big deal . But others come on here and say I can't hunt coyotes because I'm goose hunting or can't hunt raccoons on my way out of the field cause it's illegal to have a loaded gun after dark is just not right. Or I can't sit after legal deer hunting hours to shoot a coyote is like saying I cant catch bass cause I have walleye gear and I'll get a ticket. like I said common sense goes along way but it does run thin. Good luck to all you deer hunters and waterfowler. I'll be sure to post when I get a ticket for what the co believes I'm gonna do lmao


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

:lol:  Heeeeeeeere we go. This type of scenario is what has lost me a bunch of good duck/goose hunting fields. I tried my BEST to work it out with the bow hunters and they were so pizzed about shooting in the corn field, we both lost our rights to the property. Sucks for ALL of us now. I tried to come up with a workable plan for both of us. I told him we wouldn't hunt the field at all in November during the rut. That wasn't good enough I guess. I also tried to explain to him, we had a couple bucks at different times, IN THE DECOYS right after shooting geese and he called me a liar. :16suspect 

This will not end well for either party, I can almost guarantee it. It will involve the owner, they will not want the hassle and NO ONE WILL HUNT THAT PROPERTY AGAIN.......................PROBABLY EVER.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I have had deer walk into fields where we were hunting geese in Maryland, Pennsylvania and in Michigan. I was common to have them walk into fields when I was dove hunting. I have had them walk right up to me when field dressing a deer, more than once. For the most part, deer are dumber than diver ducks.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Cobb1973 said:


> The op said he suspects they shot at a goose after hours.thats fine his job then is to call the rap line and let them investigate. That's what they want you to do .Not come on here and call them yahoo's and violators. The problem is they can't do anything unless they see them shoot it after hours. This is the reason poachers are so hard to catch. The co has a very difficult job cause they can't just believe you poached or are gonna poach an animal. They have to come see you do it. The laws are there for us to follow. I follow the game laws .to how I interpret them.a little common sense goes along way here. I've only had 1 ticket and that was in Indiana for not having my license on my person and that was just a warning .it was only 50 yards behind me on the dresser but he didn't want to ruin our hunt by making me go get it. But wrote me a warning just in case I didn't have one. So no big deal . But others come on here and say I can't hunt coyotes because I'm goose hunting or can't hunt raccoons on my way out of the field cause it's illegal to have a loaded gun after dark is just not right. Or I can't sit after legal deer hunting hours to shoot a coyote is like saying I cant catch bass cause I have walleye gear and I'll get a ticket. like I said common sense goes along way but it does run thin. Good luck to all you deer hunters and waterfowler. I'll be sure to post when I get a ticket for what the co believes I'm gonna do lmao


Yep, has to be proof, Why Al Capone only got nailed for tax evasion


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Cobb1973 said:


> The op said he suspects they shot at a goose after hours.thats fine his job then is to call the rap line and let them investigate. That's what they want you to do .Not come on here and call them yahoo's and violators. The problem is they can't do anything unless they see them shoot it after hours. This is the reason poachers are so hard to catch. The co has a very difficult job cause they can't just believe you poached or are gonna poach an animal. They have to come see you do it. The laws are there for us to follow. I follow the game laws .to how I interpret them.a little common sense goes along way here. I've only had 1 ticket and that was in Indiana for not having my license on my person and that was just a warning .it was only 50 yards behind me on the dresser but he didn't want to ruin our hunt by making me go get it. But wrote me a warning just in case I didn't have one. So no big deal . But others come on here and say I can't hunt coyotes because I'm goose hunting or can't hunt raccoons on my way out of the field cause it's illegal to have a loaded gun after dark is just not right. Or I can't sit after legal deer hunting hours to shoot a coyote is like saying I cant catch bass cause I have walleye gear and I'll get a ticket. like I said common sense goes along way but it does run thin. Good luck to all you deer hunters and waterfowler. I'll be sure to post when I get a ticket for what the co believes I'm gonna do lmao


Yep, has to be proof, Why Al Capone only got nailed for tax evasion. Only ticket I see written is using a flashlight after dark


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Deer hunters are the greediest of all hunters. With that being said, you would be best to just drop it. The goose hunters won't be back much more. Birds jump fields and will keep moving on. That's why it's important for us to get the birds while we can. Farm we absolutely murdered the birds at earlier this year there was a bow hunter out there the 4x we hunted it. We talked with him, told him where we would be, he said where we would be and we told him we will only be here while the birds were there. We all got a long and everything was good. 

Another place we hunt that has a lake on it we told the farmer we would only hunt it the weekdays so the deer hunters could have it on the weekends. Try to compromise. The other day the farmer told my friend to screw that and hunt it when we want to. There's plenty of other places for them to go to. That was his words. It really is best that everyone gets along. You are only creating issues by dragging the flats owners into bull crap that isn't even a big issue. We've had deer right in the field with us while we were shooting birds. It's really not that big of a deal and there's no reason that deer and waterfowl hunters can't share a property. It's really best for everyone.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> Deer hunters are the greediest of all hunters. With that being said, you would be best to just drop it. The goose hunters won't be back much more. Birds jump fields and will keep moving on. That's why it's important for us to get the birds while we can. Farm we absolutely murdered the birds at earlier this year there was a bow hunter out there the 4x we hunted it. We talked with him, told him where we would be, he said where we would be and we told him we will only be here while the birds were there. We all got a long and everything was good.
> 
> Another place we hunt that has a lake on it we told the farmer we would only hunt it the weekdays so the deer hunters could have it on the weekends. Try to compromise. The other day the farmer told my friend to screw that and hunt it when we want to. There's plenty of other places for them to go to. That was his words. It really is best that everyone gets along. You are only creating issues by dragging the flats owners into bull crap that isn't even a big issue. We've had deer right in the field with us while we were shooting birds. It's really not that big of a deal and there's no reason that deer and waterfowl hunters can't share a property. It's really best for everyone.


My brother lives on a lake that he owns property on he doesn't duck hunt but deer hunts it ! I duck hunt it he always deer hunts a little bit off the shore line in the woods he has shot a seen more deer when we are blasting at ducks and geese than when we are not out on the lake ! we always scope nice bucks sneaking along the shore line never seems to bother them much!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> It seems like you are most upset that they were "ruining" your deer hunting. That's how you make it sound at least. Don't worry though, that wood goat will be back.


Pretty pissed off since I have been hunting the area for the past 8 years legally and never once seen a goose hunter before. These guys show up for one day and commit violations.


monkel said:


> "Shooting about an hour before dark" sunset is 5:19 which means they were shooting until 4:19. "well after dark I see a flashlight in the middle of the field and hear a shot!". I am a waterfowl hunter myself and I can tell you if we wing a duck or a goose and need to finish it off, we don't wait 2 hours to do so. We chase that sob down and finish him IMMEDIATELY. They tend to wonder off and hide in tall grass, bushes anywhere they can get away from the danger area. If they crippled the goose bad enough to where it laid where it fell, it didn't live 2 hours... either this isn't adding up or they shot at yotes or some other predator. NO waterfowl hunter I know would ever let a goose/duck run around for 2 hrs after they shot it. Even with birds coming in (even more so in a field hunt), you jump out of the pop up run out there finish it off and get back in the pop up for the next batch coming in. Sounds like an upset deer hunter to me
> 
> Being a bow hunter myself, yes I'd be frustrated that it may have potentially ruined my hunt. But if they had hundreds of geese in that field i'd be stoked for them for having such a good hunt.


Finally a guy who gets it. They had an hour to dispatch the goose, instead they waited one more hour during shooting light and then went after it after dark, if in fact it was a goose they were shooting at. Maybe they were spotlighting deer?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> Deer hunters are the greediest of all hunters. With that being said, you would be best to just drop it. The goose hunters won't be back much more. Birds jump fields and will keep moving on. That's why it's important for us to get the birds while we can. Farm we absolutely murdered the birds at earlier this year there was a bow hunter out there the 4x we hunted it. We talked with him, told him where we would be, he said where we would be and we told him we will only be here while the birds were there. We all got a long and everything was good.
> 
> Another place we hunt that has a lake on it we told the farmer we would only hunt it the weekdays so the deer hunters could have it on the weekends. Try to compromise. The other day the farmer told my friend to screw that and hunt it when we want to. There's plenty of other places for them to go to. That was his words. It really is best that everyone gets along. You are only creating issues by dragging the flats owners into bull crap that isn't even a big issue. We've had deer right in the field with us while we were shooting birds. It's really not that big of a deal and there's no reason that deer and waterfowl hunters can't share a property. It's really best for everyone.


What? I don't waterfowl hunt so I think waterfowlers are the greediest! How many geese can 1 family eat? You really eat 100 geese a year? I shoot 1 deer every couple years and I'm greedy? Don't sound a statement like someone who wants to "work together" to me! Lol


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Pretty pissed off since I have been hunting the area for the past 8 years legally and never once seen a goose hunter before. These guys show up for one day and commit violations.
> 
> Finally a guy who gets it. They had an hour to dispatch the goose, instead they waited one more hour during shooting light and then went after it after dark, if in fact it was a goose they were shooting at. Maybe they were spotlighting deer?


I'm saying they didn't shoot a downed goose 2hrs later. I was saying that no one would wait that long including them. It sounds like they did their HW/scouted and knew where the geese were.


----------



## marshwalker (Oct 11, 2016)

Last year during the second zone opener a couple buddies went up to Gladwin to hunt and as they were picking up decoys they seen an older guy dragging a nice 6. They jump up from the swamp and helped him drag it out and load it in the truck.

After talking to the guy for a little (after going back to get their decoys and birds) the guy was only sitting about 75 -100 yards from them and said right after they had shot at the first flock of ducks the six came walking in and was so distracted by the gunshots it never even seen him. He told them if they ever want to hunt by him again to go ahead, they were his new good luck charm.



Sasquatch Lives said:


> Finally a guy who gets it. They had an hour to dispatch the goose, instead they waited one more hour during shooting light and then went after it after dark, if in fact it was a goose they were shooting at. Maybe they were spotlighting deer?


Sounds like you are trying to find something they did wrong so you can get you spot back to yourself?


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

hawgeye said:


> What? I don't waterfowl hunt so I think waterfowlers are the greediest! How many geese can 1 family eat? You really eat 100 geese a year? I shoot 1 deer every couple years and I'm greedy? Don't sound a statement like someone who wants to "work together" to me! Lol


I'm pretty sure he wasn't talking about the number of animals harvested as far as being greedy. Not to mention the number of geese FAR out number the deer. There's they dont have individual tags for ducks and geese like they do deer. But to answer your question I can eat 1 duck to myself in 1 meal. I dont like the taste of goose so I dont shoot them unless I'm with people who will eat it. Whenever I have tried goose, depending on what you make, it'll feed anywhere from 2-4 people. When it comes to duck (just like venison) I like to make sure I have some in the freezer for later in the year. I'm sure people that eat geese do the same.

Easy solution for all this. Make hunting season longer!!! Then we don't have to complain about our day being ruined. I broke down my schedule and IF I hunt every day I have off I get 16 days to deer hunt and 15 days to duck hunt. Then I have to decide of those days which I will deer and which I will waterfowl. So really its like 8 and 7 of each, kinda sucks.

I've had deer hunters tell me that they LOVE the waterfowl hunters. when we hunt flooded corn and start shooing it kicks all the deer out and back into the tree lines.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

How about everyone go back to their respective sub forums?

Here is my 2 cents. For the most part deer hunters will never get along with waterfowl hunters, especially those that field hunt. I can't tell you the number of fields I have lost because the deer hunters want the fields to themselves and cannot stand the idea of other being out there pursing their respective quarry of choice. And I am one who follows the laws and tries to be respectful of everyone but some people cannot share. So they make up stuff or whip out the checkbook and that usually ends it. It's pretty sad...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No scent control ,obvious activity of vehicles and voices...
Talking in between flights .
Deer know where waterfowl hunters are and go around them.
Those that leave can return.
Squatch don't care though . His hunt and who evers field was molested.

So suspicion of illegal activity is suspected and a dime is dropped.
They might return. And keep better tabs on who's around too, ,with their own intent of suspicion.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> How about everyone go back to their respective sub forums?
> 
> Here is my 2 cents. For the most part deer hunters will never get along with waterfowl hunters, especially those that field hunt. I can't tell you the number of fields I have lost because the deer hunters want the fields to themselves and cannot stand the idea of other being out there pursing their respective quarry of choice. And I am one who follows the laws and tries to be respectful of everyone but some people cannot share. So they make up stuff or whip out the checkbook and that usually ends it. It's pretty sad...


What is my respective forum? I'm not above geese. Or sharing a field ,or forum.
Or deer, or a host of game and fish.
Outside of your nonwelcoming comment I have no problem understanding different perspectives between the two pursuits of deer and fowl, having done both. If it is supossed to be warring factions depending on the days choice of pursuit, we are all nuts.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Pretty pissed off since I have been hunting the area for the past 8 years legally and never once seen a goose hunter before. These guys show up for one day and commit violations.
> 
> Finally a guy who gets it. They had an hour to dispatch the goose, instead they waited one more hour during shooting light and then went after it after dark, if in fact it was a goose they were shooting at. Maybe they were spotlighting deer?


We ALL get it Sasquatch. What most of us are saying is; it would behoove you to take it up with the goose hunters rather than with the owner. I'm sure with your obvious diplomatic nature  you can come up with a workable plan. I would guess the main reasons you NEVER saw a goose hunter there before is 1 of two reasons. 

1) The geese were never in that field before
2) No one in the area saw the geese there and now they did and acquired permission to hunt them. 

Its not like they could see you were hunting in the area, since you probably had a tree or ladder stand set up in a good place. Do both parties a favor and work out an amicable schedule or you'll both lose your access. Good luck with whatever you decide...............

All types of hunters BETTER start getting along, or we will all be reminiscing about the old days when we could hunt. 
Also, everyone needs to quit being so dam self centered, greedy & selfish and stop thinking about yourself first! smh


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Pretty pissed off since I have been hunting the area for the past 8 years legally and never once seen a goose hunter before. These guys show up for one day and commit violations.
> 
> Finally a guy who gets it. They had an hour to dispatch the goose, instead they waited one more hour during shooting light and then went after it after dark, if in fact it was a goose they were shooting at. Maybe they were spotlighting deer?


In their defense, maybe it sailed a long ways off. They looked for it and couldn't find it. After packing up and heading out they find it. Then they did the right thing and dispatched it. Who really knows what happened. 

You need to chill out though. Your deer hunting isn't ruined one bit. So you lost an evening. Big deal. Small chance they will be back as the birds probably moved on. 

The greedy statement is about deer hunters tying up a ton of land all to shoot a deer or two. There's no reason waterfowl hunters can't hit the birds when they are there. The deer will not leave town.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Waif said:


> What is my respective forum? I'm not above geese. Or sharing a field ,or forum.
> Or deer, or a host of game and fish.
> Outside of your nonwelcoming comment I have no problem understanding different perspectives between the two pursuits of deer and fowl, having done both. If it is supossed to be warring factions depending on the days choice of pursuit, we are all nuts.


My comment was not directed at you. The OP came off as coming to the waterfowl forum with an axe to grind...pretty easy to read into that from the post.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

The OP should have posted in the deer forum as "Goose yahoos are screwing up my deer hunting, how can I get em kicked out by COs without pissing off the land owner" I'm sure they could have come up with all sorts of shady methods.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

It's kind of like saying "Bow hunter shot a deer, deer ran and died in my decoys. Now the bow hunter is dragging the deer out flaring all the geese". In all honest though if that happened I'd be stoked. I'd jump up, help him field dress it, drag it out and congratulate him.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

It is all famer's fault. He should not give permission to both deer hunter and goose hunter. we know most hunters do not get along, even goose hunters do not get along with another goose hunter.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> *It is all famer's fault*. He should not give permission to both deer hunter and goose hunter. we know most hunters do not get along, even goose hunters do not get along with another goose hunter.


Exactly!
I lost a sweet goose/duck field years ago to a cop deer hunter...still bitter about that one. 
Farmer's son was a scum bag, cant prove it but I know there was a deal made based on how long I had the field and how quickly I got the boot.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Enough of this crap! The question I asked is "is it illegal to shoot a wounded goose with a light after dark"?


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Had some local goose hunting yahoos set up on a picked cornfield I am bowhunting and I heard them shooting about an hour before dark as hundreds of geese flew in. Spooked deer off the other end of the field and ruined my day of bowhunting. Well, I guess they can legally hunt too even though I have seen a big buck cruising the exact area they were hunting the day prior. So, no more shooting from them for the last hour before dark. Then as I am driving out well after dark I see a flashlight in the middle of the field and hear a shot! I suspect they had wounded a goose and didn't want to go after it and spook the rest of the geese in the field and they may get more shooting before dark. Then after dark they chase it down and finish it off. Probably will call rap line and let them sort it out as I'm sure those guys will be back tonight since there were hundreds of geese out there.


There was never a question asked in your original statement. Just complaining and saying youre gonna call the RAP hotline. IF you are now asking if it's legal... no it's not legal to shoot any waterfowl after legal shooting hours, even if you are dispatching a downed bird. But how do you know they were shooting at a goose? How does anyone know what they were shooting at besides themselves?

But I guess you could just look it up yourself instead of complaining in the waterfowl subforum and taking a bunch of heat over it. This is the internet after all. If we all say yes that's legal, that doesn't make it legal.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

monkel said:


> There was never a question asked in your original statement. Just complaining and saying youre gonna call the RAP hotline. IF you are now asking if it's legal... no it's not legal to shoot any waterfowl after legal shooting hours, even if you are dispatching a downed bird. But how do you know they were shooting at a goose? How does anyone know what they were shooting at besides themselves?
> 
> But I guess you could just look it up yourself instead of complaining in the waterfowl subforum and taking a bunch of heat over it. This is the internet after all. If we all say yes that's legal, that doesn't make it legal.


Never mind. Done here.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Never mind. Done here.


If by chance you came to the waterfowl forum looking for sympathy, most waterfowl hunters are much more ornery and tougher than most deer hunters i know. If you would have posted a question, simply asking if it was legal to dispatch a goose after legal shooting hours using a firearm? BEcause I was deer hunting xyz place and I heard a shot well after dark etc. We would have answered you politely and said absolutely not. 

But when you start yapping about "goose hunting yahoos" and other dribble, that touches a nerve of a few people. Not me personally, because i've run into a bunch "Swamp donkey/wood goat hunting yahoo's" in my short 43 years hunting waterfowl, so I know how it is. Do yourself a favor and go re-read my posts, especially about getting along with other. Heed my advice before its to late, PLEASE. 

FYI: Be a little diplomatic next time you have a "question" and you will get treated much more pleasantly.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Backbay Gunner said:


> We can all agree to disagree. Deer hunters aren't friends of duck hunters and vice versa. We are all hunters enjoying our rights. If a law was broken then it should be reported.


I got shot at by a duck hunter while fishing so apparently duck hunters don't like fishermen either. The OP I don't see a violation. It is possible that the goose hunters left and a **** hunter shot in the field. It sounds like the field might be open to multiple hunters.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Robert Holmes said:


> I got shot at by a duck hunter while fishing so apparently duck hunters don't like fishermen either. The OP I don't see a violation. It is possible that the goose hunters left and a **** hunter shot in the field. It sounds like the field might be open to multiple hunters.


As that very well could be the case, his specific question was about shooting geese after dark. As much as I wanted to not directly answer his question and say "well they were shooting something else", I felt obligated to give a specific answer since he asked a specific question. Then after I answered his question I said it was probably something else they were shooting at. But apparently he didn't like that either because he then said he was done with this thread.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

The only option to have it all to yourself is offer to lease the ground exclusively for your hunting pleasure.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Should have told those goose hunting Yahoos to "let em go let em grow". I only shoot mature geese.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

jwinks said:


> Should have told those goose hunting Yahoos to "let em go let em grow". I only shoot mature geese.


this made me lol. Easy to split the young ones off. Have your buddy run around the field in a black hoodie with a goose call in his mouth during early season.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

I usually waterfowl hunt the mornings and bowhunt afternoons...does that make me a demopublican or a republicrat? lol


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

My question is can you prove he shot a goose? Or any animal for that matter? Maybe he slammed his truck door extra hard? Or tailgate. Did you see muzzle flash? If you could see his light you should be able to see muzzle flash.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

M


kotimaki said:


> I usually waterfowl hunt the mornings and bowhunt afternoons...does that make me a demopublican or a republicrat? lol


Makes you a 3rd party independent strong women who dont need no man to pay her bills!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

kotimaki said:


> I usually waterfowl hunt the mornings and bowhunt afternoons...does that make me a demopublican or a republicrat? lol


It's 2016. This offends me.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

craigrh13 said:


> It's 2016. This offends me.


Don't worry, it won't in 2017.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I have family and friends who are deer hunters. They all respect me just fine. But, when I'm out waterfowl hunting ever deer hunter I come across is a total jerk. They can't help themselves.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

rcleofly said:


> I have family and friends who are deer hunters. They all respect me just fine. But, when I'm out waterfowl hunting ever deer hunter I come across is a total jerk. They can't help themselves.


I have had many waterfowl hunters over the years cross paths with me both hunting and fishing. I will say that some were very nice and respected my activities and I wished them safety and good luck. There were some that thought they were the only ones out there and they were total jerks. Most of the time you can reason with another hunter and work things out. Unfortunately all of the seasons seem to collide at or about the same time of the year. Some people will win and some will lose. When I hunted deer 40+ days a year I always scouted a dozen or more spots knowing in advance that I would have to give up about 10 spots. If you have only one spot to hunt deer that is your fault.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope squatch don't have a big bait pile set up somewhere when he starts trying to involve CO'S lol dnr isn't going to investigate much based on questionable info from a butthurt deer hunter. They don't even care when people open shooting time 20 minutes early....


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Squatch wont have to worry bout goose hunters after tonight...Hillbilly is gunna snatch them guns.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

You ever tried to finish an angry goose off? Maybe the hunters shot it in self defense? Maybe the goose was the one that fired the first shot. I mean, with a lack of uniform background checks these days like the libs want, anybody can get a gun. You just never know.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

monkel said:


> It's kind of like saying "Bow hunter shot a deer, deer ran and died in my decoys. Now the bow hunter is dragging the deer out flaring all the geese". In all honest though if that happened I'd be stoked. I'd jump up, help him field dress it, drag it out and congratulate him.


As would I, and if I were the OP I'd have jumped down from my stand and grabbed a shotgun and asked those goose hunters if I could pop a squat in their hide.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Every bowhunter I've encountered while duck or bird hunting has been disgruntled and offensive in some manner.sad but true.The original post is what I've come to expect.Always complaining and mad.And here I'm thinking today I'm alive, heathy and able to hunt,enjoying this amazing freedom I have and that it's a gift to hunt.I see a lot of conflict between hunters.smh


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> As would I, and if I were the OP I'd have jumped down from my stand and grabbed a shotgun and asked those goose hunters if I could pop a squat in their hide.



Probably would have had alot more enjoyable time too.


----------



## Buckshot556 (Aug 10, 2016)

The published shooting times this year screwed up the date for daylight savings. They very well may have shot too early, but were following the book. Just food for thought...

Fwiw op, instead of going to the internet to complain, or calling the man, why not have a friendly chat with them an base opinions after that? We're all brothers in arms no matter the game we chase. We have a common enemy and need not fight with each other. Who knows, you may come out of it with friends rather than enemies.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

birdhntr said:


> Every bowhunter I've encountered while duck or bird hunting has been disgruntled and offensive in some manner.sad but true.The original post is what I've come to expect.Always complaining and mad.And here I'm thinking today I'm alive, heathy and able to hunt,enjoying this amazing freedom I have and that it's a gift to hunt.I see a lot of conflict between hunters.smh


They're usually salty because they have to sit in a tree stand freezing their nuts off for a 10% success rate. 

Before I got my bird dog, I used to bow hunt a ton, and the few times I saw a guy run bird dogs close enough for me to see I was very entertained and enamored. One time a guy even pushed a deer my way. Of course I missed it.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

Divers Down said:


> Your statement alone doesn't sound anything illegal. Deer and duck hunters mix like Oil and water. Why are they Yahoo's? It sounds more like you're not happy they screwed up your deer hunting. If you both have permission, work an agreement out on hunting days. Your term "Before or After dark" is vague. Pull up waterfowl shooting times. Morning times can be pretty "dark". In addition, it may seem dark in the evening without the sun being completely set.


I'm thinking if they had to use flashlights, the sun had set! That means they were shooting after legal shooting hours, which is breaking the law!


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

pryorhunt said:


> I'm thinking if they had to use flashlights, the sun had set! That means they were shooting after legal shooting hours, which is breaking the law!


Not if they shot a racoon,fox,coyote or pop bottle. If that's the case I break the law everyday when I shoot my crossbow into target when I get back from hunting in the evening.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The reading comprehension on this post is simply mind blowing.


----------

